# 2009 Karpiel Disco Volante & Elka Stage 5



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

After completing a season at Northstar on the Elka Stage 5 all I can say is WOW!!!!! Patrick & Tony from Elka was kind enough to hook me up with the Stage 5 to test out on the new Disco. Right from the get go I noticed a huge difference in feel & performance, as the season progressed I would play around with the R & C adjusters and was able to fine too the shock to perfection. The Elka is simply an amazing addition to this already amazing performing bike.


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

sweet! not to derail, but what's the story on the X-1?


----------



## mike like bikes (May 18, 2009)

how much $ are the new Karpiels running these days?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

burgundy snake said:


> sweet! not to derail, but what's the story on the X-1?


Still being developed, right now the main focus is on the Armageddon.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

mike like bikes said:


> how much $ are the new Karpiels running these days?


MSRP on the Disco is $2999.00 I have a few on sale for $2599.00 with free shipping in the US. For an additional $150.00 it will come with an Elka Stage 5.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice Brian. I still say you've got one of the sweetest looking K-piels I've ever seen. 

Are you riding N* this Sunday?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Nice Brian. I still say you've got one of the sweetest looking K-piels I've ever seen.
> 
> Are you riding N* this Sunday?


Thanks!, Nope, I'm done with N* for the season, it's getting too cold for this old man to make the 3 hour each way drive:madman:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> Thanks!, Nope, I'm done with N* for the season, it's getting too cold for this old man to make the 3 hour each way drive:madman:


I'm leaving San Jose at 5:30 in the AM tomorrow 

Unfortunately only the 2nd time I've hit Rock* this year


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i like that bike and with an elka, even sicker.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Djponee said:


> i like that bike and with an elka, even sicker.


It really is a fun bike to ride, if you ever looking for a new DH bike, don't overlook a Karpiel.:thumbsup:


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> Still being developed, right now the main focus is on the Armageddon.


Isn't armaggedon already developed? Or the one the polish team uses is a proto and you can only get disco now? Also what is the real differance besides the seatmast (which is pointless in my opinion)


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

norbar said:


> Isn't armaggedon already developed? Or the one the polish team uses is a proto and you can only get disco now? Also what is the real differance besides the seatmast (which is pointless in my opinion)


I was referring to the X-1. They are getting ready for production of the Armageddon so the only one available now is the Disco. Basically they are the identical bike with the adjustable seat mast. The Armageddon you see is the proto.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> I was referring to the X-1. They are getting ready for production of the Armageddon so the only one available now is the Disco. Basically they are the identical bike with the adjustable seat mast. The Armageddon you see is the proto.


I got you now  I though Army was relased a long long time a ago as I can clearly remember seeing it on a bike show over a year or 2 ago. (just when the team started).


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

norbar said:


> I got you now  I though Army was relased a long long time a ago as I can clearly remember seeing it on a bike show over a year or 2 ago. (just when the team started).


The proto Armageddon was the first to be developed, however production went to the Disco.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Brian. I love you.

P.S. Zumbi is down for repairs.... must ship back to Poland.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Brian. I love you.
> 
> P.S. Zumbi is down for repairs.... must ship back to Poland.


WOW! you made me blush:eekster:  See, you need a Karpiel:thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nothing that wouldn't have happened on any other frame, I'm sure. Falling at full speed from 15 feet up onto your swingarm, things can happen.

P.S. Come give me a hug, you big galoot.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

9.9pounds with shock seems awfully light....you got a scale for that frame(disco violante)


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 9.9pounds with shock seems awfully light....you got a scale for that frame(disco violante)


Here is a pic without a shock. (my first Disco, not the current one)










Not too bad.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 9.9pounds with shock seems awfully light....you got a scale for that frame(disco violante)


What's so unbelivable when there are other, lighter frames on the market? It's in the light range of reasonable weight (ie. I wouldn't be scared to ride it  )


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

I personally don't see the desire to have a sub 38lb DH bike. Maybe at the pro level where you're not paying for your own parts. 39-41lbs for a DH bike seems to be about perfect, where it's light & fairly durable.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> I personally don't see the desire to have a sub 38lb DH bike. Maybe at the pro level where you're not paying for your own parts. 39-41lbs for a DH bike seems to be about perfect, where it's light & fairly durable.


Word. Not to heavy, not to fragile.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I have always like Karpiels. That looks great.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

norbar said:


> What's so unbelivable when there are other, lighter frames on the market? It's in the light range of reasonable weight (ie. I wouldn't be scared to ride it  )


bike looks a little beefy to weigh that lite....but shocks and springs don't weigh a pound and a half


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> bike looks a little beefy to weigh that lite....but shocks and springs don't weigh a pound and a half


Shock with a Ti spring gets you fairly close.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice beast!
my elka5 is 10/19/09 in!!!


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

My Diverse Ti spring just came in on Wednesday, good times!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

any pictures?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll try to get some this weekend.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> I'll try to get some this weekend.


I wanna see your Saint upgrade 
I still owe you a couple of shots of the seat mast...
B, what's your axle to crown height w/ the 40?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Here are so updated pics, sorry for the quality.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Brian HCM#1 said:


>


I'm liking where you've rotated your upper shock mount :thumbsup: 
Looks like there's room to spare still if you want to take it further into the front triangle?
Do you have any more room on the lower to go back? If it does, I think I'll have to get rid of my CCDB and get one 
B, I kinda like the dead-ish feel of othe CCDB and 5th. Does/can the Elka be set up like this or is it a more lively feel like the DHX and Roco?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

I have full adjustability. If you move the lower cam back, that shortens the travel of the bike. Mine is set at max travel. I'm really liking the Elka, it does have more of the deadish feel, just like an Avalanche.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> I have full adjustability. If you move the lower cam back, that shortens the travel of the bike. Mine is set at max travel. I'm really liking the Elka, it does have more of the deadish feel, just like an Avalanche.


SWEET! I'll give Malcolm a ring tomorrow and get a new spring retension c-ring tomorrow. I'll pimp out the CCDB for sale. After I do, I'll give you a shout about an Elka 

Thanx man!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

sweet, nice bike. hot hpoe brakes!!


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*My '09 Disco v2.0*

The rear end is much bouncier w/ the Roco vs the CCDB. The Roco's rebound range is non-existent till the last couple of clicks, then it ramps up so abruptly, it goes from bouncy to over a sec to return fully. Elka, here I come!


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

my all time favorite bike !!!!!!! (LOVE THE WHITE !!) wish i had the money


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Looks good Paul.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

B,
As an exercise of posterity, I sized up my 9x3 Avy DHS to the Disco. It looks like it will fit and may afford an even slacker head angle than possible w/ the Roco. I'm thinking maybe I'll look for some mounting hardware and try to actually slap it on the bike. Stilfl selling the CCDB to get an Elka tho


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

I had Push shorten a Roco to 9 1/8 x 3. I find with the 9 1/8 x 3 or even a 9 x 3 the spring for a 3" stroke is too long to fully effect the head angle, if you're looking to slacken it a bit more.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I think you need to make your pix bigger so I can see them even clearer! :thumbsup:


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

PURE BICYCLE PORN !!!!! my all time favorite looking bike....


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

And they ride great too


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

essenmeinstuff said:


> I think you need to make your pix bigger so I can see them even clearer! :thumbsup:


Next digicam will be a 10mp (current is 8).


----------



## dytrdr5 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Brian are you guys making any parts for the older disco volantes, I would love to get my hands on a set of the upgraded linkages for one of the older bikes.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

dytrdr5 said:


> Hey Brian are you guys making any parts for the older disco volantes, I would love to get my hands on a set of the upgraded linkages for one of the older bikes.


Not at the moment, I'm hoping some will be available in the future. You should look into a new one.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Discos in NA*

Brian,
Are you, me, and the guy who you sold your proto to the only ppl in NA w/ Discos? I haven't seen ANY other pics of '09 Discos here, RM or PB? Unique is fine, but I'd like to see how others are building them as well!


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

There are a few here in the states, and several in the UK. There are a few on pinkbike, Wil White who is sponsored by Karpiel and someone who goes by Armyof1 just bought one from me about a month ago, he lives about 50 miles from me.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

I was talking to that dude (Armyof1)... Did he grab your old Army 'cause he sure doesn't sound like he's too enamoured w/ the new Discos. Well, I'm not so much either, until I figure out my rear shock, which may only be days away.

Edit: nevermind, wrong dude. It was neonightmaric. Anyway, I'll update you when the DHS returns. I'm also waiting on a pimp'd out older ('07) 888 RC2X that has a BOS cartridge to replace the '08 POS 888 WC.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Everyone I've talked to seems to really like the new Disco. I've been trying to guide you here, but it doesn't seem like you're willing to take my recommendations on shock & fork set ups.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Avy's back and mounted up. The angles are now 63.5 HTA w/ the bike unloaded, 3/4" sag seated w/ 450# spring. I had a 2.8 Michy up front and 2.5 DHR in the back so the HTA might actaully be 64 unloaded. Resi has the hi/low comp; with the low is dialed completely out, I can get 1/2 travel just dumping my fat ass on the saddle from standing. Rebound is a bit slower...like the CCDB. It was valved a 500# so I need to run the rebound a click or two more open.
BB is 14 + 3/8" as set up. I'm thinking w/ the BOS cart. 888, it'll sit higher in the fork, allowing me to lean on the front a bit more. '08 888 RC3 has 1.3/4" in fork sag w/ 6.5K spring. The BOS 888 will have one firm and one med installed.

I'll throw up some pics when I can get shots this wknd.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

What is the length of the Avalanche?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

9x3, instead of the 9.5x3...the same length as the old Army length. The thing to becareful about is the spring's OD. The 450# Ti OD is actually larger than the 500# steel's OD (bought a 500# steel for the tune Craig gave it).
I know the PDF you sent me says to not let the HTA get below 65 degrees... But looking at every other bike out there w/ 61-64 degrees, I'm thinking the 65 was meant to be more FR than DH.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

The steeper head angle may effect the handling, going straight down a hill should be fine. With a 65* HA the bike corners extremely well, beling a little more slack that might change.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

B,
Keep me posted on how the Elka holds up. That small shock body w/ huge shaft will ramp the resi pressure to some pretty high levels. When I got a quote from Elka for the Disco, they said the resi is a reduced size one to clear the linkage. This might create heat issues... 
I remember how the 5th like to blow seals (had one pop its load on my leg once). I'm not sure if it's related to resi pressures/large shock shaft tho.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

So far no problems with the Elka. They are definitely worth giving a shot.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> So far no problems with the Elka. They are definitely worth giving a shot.


Well, you have the Elka and I have the DHS. I think between you and I we can come up w/ something that'll work well for the frame 
My riding is dead in the water... too much snow everywhere. So, I'll just sit tight and let you do the feedback for now. When the weather opens up a bit and I can get in a couple of shuttle runs, I'll let you know how the shorter shock/slacker angle works out.
Oh, BTW, Marz is going to replace my '08 888 (sloppy) lowers w/ the '10 tight ones...:woohoo:


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Got any pics yet? Ones that don't take up the whole screen?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*My screen's a 46" *


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i like the washers that cover the bearings, i made some for my old army,they come real close to the outer race and keep nasty dirt out and limit flex/play. i think my frame is # 8 or something out of the first 10 or 12 that Yan made.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

They definitely help keep the dirt out.


----------

